# Polsat online pod Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałbym dziś wieczorem zaobaczyć mecz na Polsacie (jako streaming). Widziałem jak to robi mój kolega na Windowsie - sam nigdy z tej formy oglądania telewizji nie korzystałem. Probowałem kilka stron, ale zazwyczaj pod Operą nic nie działa, pod Chrome mam "missing plugin", pod Firefixem też "missing plugin" i gdy kliknę pobierz wtyczkę, mam komunikat "Nie znaleziono odpowiednich wtyczek". Przykładowa wtyczka do ręcznej instalacji "Windows Media Player" jest tylko pod Maca i Windowsa - czy to oznacza że pod Gentoo raczej nie obejrze Polsatu?

----------

## Garrappachc

Spróbuj z kaffeine-plugin.

----------

## Garrappachc

P.S. W Ipla też lecą mecze na żywo dość często. Pewnie finał też będzie.

----------

## dylon

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> P.S. W Ipla też lecą mecze na żywo dość często. Pewnie finał też będzie.

 

A uruchomiles ipla pod gentoo?

Adobe air nie lubi raczej  nic poza rpm i deb...  :Sad: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Uruchomiłem, nawet zrobiłem dla niej ebuild pod Gnome 2.30. Dostępny w repo. Link niżej.

----------

## dylon

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Uruchomiłem, nawet zrobiłem dla niej ebuild pod Gnome 2.30. Dostępny w repo. Link niżej.

 

Dzieki serdeczne. ipla sie uruchamia ale nie moze polaczyc z serwerem  :Sad: .

W konsoli widac, ze mam dwa bledy o certyfikacie i portfelu kde:

```
I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/etc/opt/Adobe/certificates/crypt//config.xml"

Unable to parse Document: /etc/opt/Adobe/certificates/crypt//config.xml. 

Cannot find 'org.kde.KWallet.open' in object /modules/kwalletd at org.kde.kwalletd

Unable to access KWallet!

KB: cpsid_49267 (http://go.adobe.com/kb/ts_cpsid_49267_en-us)

Error: EncryptedLocalStore database access error

```

Czy moglbys mnie naprowadzic troche? Przynajmniej z tym certyfikatem skoro uzywasz gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Błąd występuje, bo używasz KDE, a nie Gnome - ebuild jest dostosowany dla Gnome. Spróbuj tego:

 *Quote:*   

> Troubleshooting KWallet
> 
> Make sure KWallet daemon is running
> 
> $ ps -aef | grep -i kwallet
> ...

 

Jeśli masz 64 bity, to musisz ściągnąć 32-bitowe biblioteki dla KWallet (np. rpmy z pbone.net) i (za pomocą np. rpm2targz) wrzucić je do /usr/lib32. Tym błędem o certyfikacie się nie przejmuj - to już tak jest, ja też tak mam.

----------

## lazy_bum

Kiedyś u mnie ipla działała bez większych problemów (w zasadzie to uruchamiałem ją raczej w ramach testów przy dorabianiu flagi „x86” do ebuilda air z sunrise overlay), ale po jakiejś aktualizacji KDE postanowiło wyświetlać tylko „przydymione” okienko i tyle. Próby kasowania wszystkich możliwych związanych konfigów (flash, air, ipla, wpisów w kwallet) niewiele pomogły. Takie samo zachowanie prezentowała zarówno oficjalna ipla jak i „latest beta”.

Jeżeli ktoś chce pociągnąć temat, to polecam kontakt z iplową pomocą. Kontaktowałem się w ww. sprawie „latest beta” — przy każdym uruchomieniu ipla pytała czy chcę dokonać akutalizacji i bez różnicy na wybraną opcję nic w kierunku aktualizacji nie robiła. Nie zrażony pierwszą odpowiedzią nie na temat napisałem do nich ponownie i dostałem to o co mi chodziło.

Możliwe, że wspomiana beta została już wprowadzona do „głównego źródła” (wtedy to były testy, które miały na celu jednakowy wygląd wszystkich klientów — Win/OSX/Linux). Ja sobie tymczasowo iplę i wszystkie inne wspaniałości związne z Adobe AIR darowałem.

----------

## Garrappachc

U mnie ipla działała zawsze bez problemu. Jedyną rzeczą było to, że trzeba było ściągnąć 32-bitowe biblioteki specjalnie dla niej, albowiem ma tą samą przypadłość, co Skype - no, tylko że Skajpowi wystarczają emul-x86-baselibs. Ipla potrzebuje 32-bitowego gnome-keyring lub kwallet. A tak poza tym to wiadomo od początku, że jeśli robione jest coś, czego nie da się skompilować - to to będzie do d**y.

----------

